# [SOLVED] Laggy in NBA 2k11 :)



## didotitit (May 20, 2011)

Heya, im new here, just registered. Interested seeing this forum, and i want to ask sumthin.

I just reinstalled my PC with win xp 32 bit.
I also tried the System Requirements Lab for NBA2k11, and this what i got. But i still laggy, am kinda newb with computer, especially gaming.
Anyone can help me?


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

Hello and welcome to TSF!
canyourunit.com is not a trusted website for specs here.
You may want to google the required specs for the game and match yours up and determine it that way.


----------



## didotitit (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

Thx for the quick reply!
i googled and found this. 

*NBA 2k11 System Requirements Recommended :
CPU: 3 GHz Dual Core processor or equivalent
RAM: 2 GB
Disc Drive: 8x or faster DVD drive
Hard Drive: 10.5 GB or more free space
Video: Shader Model 3.0 support with 512 Ram (Nvidia(R) Geforce(R) 7900 GT or better)
Sound: 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card
Input: Dual-analog gamepad
DirectX 9.0c or DirectX 10*

i Think i got it, buy im confused why am laggy >.<

_*My Spec are :
4 gig ram 
1 gig VGA NVIDIA GeForce 210
AMD Athlon(tm) II x2 245 Processor, MMX, 3D Now (2 CPUs),~2 GHz
Direct X 9.0c
Windows XP Pro 5.1 Build 2600*_

Sorry for my noob-ness


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

Your pc should be able run NBA 2k11. Have you tried using the AMD Dual Core Optimizer? Otherwise I would have to point at your graphics card as possibly being an issue.
I have a friend who plays this game somewhere around 30-40fps amazingly with the following specs;

Windows Vista Home Premium SP2
Intel Celeron E1500 Dual Core Processor 2.2ghz
2 Gigs Ram
Nvidia Geforce 9800GT

NBA 2K11 offers to due a benchmark test especially if you try to play online. You should run the benchmark and check your results.


----------



## didotitit (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

Thx for the reply?
Is it good program?
Wont it harm my registry or computer?
Coz last time my friend told me programs can harm my computer default registry...

Cheers!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

The Dual Core Optimizer won't harm your computer. It's designed by AMD to fix a timing problem with your CPU.

Also, you don't need to worry about harming the registry. Just make a backup and keep it stored in a safe place, like a CD or USB stick.

To backup the registry, Start > Run > *regedit* > File > Export. To restore it, File > Import.


----------



## didotitit (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

Thx Koala, ill try that, and btw i want to ask u something,
i was (like 1 year ago) usint tuneup utilities and gamebooster. Is it good? or will harm my comp?

I use tuneup to clean and optimized, and gamebooster for optimize gaming.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

Another thing you might want to do is a disk defrag on your hard drive as well. I opt not to share my opinion on tuneup utilities or gamebooster. I will let Koala share his opinion.


----------



## didotitit (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

Hmmm why? is it bad? 
Btw i played PES 2011 too its run smoothly but sometimes like stopped and go again...
Idk what happened to my PC >.>


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

Gamebooster won't do any harm to your computer as its settings are only temporary while playing a particular game. The benefits of using it vary depending on how you configure it, what game you're trying to improve, what in-game settings you use, and your PC's hardware, so it's down to trial and error to get the best performance out of it.

Tuneup utilities generally don't do much good. They can clear free space and remove unnecessary files, but we often see people using them incorrectly to try and clean the registry, leaving their computer in a worse state than it was before running the tuneup.

Do you have any System Restore points available?

Have you installed the Optimizer and rebooted yet?

Make sure your chipset and device drivers are all up to date. Also XP SP3, DirectX 9.0c and critical Microsoft Updates.

Experiment with the settings in the graphics control panel to reduce image quality and increase fps performance.

Check the temperatures and voltages in BIOS and while running a fullscreen game.

Clean out any dust from inside the case, and make sure the fans are all spinning.

If you've overclocked anything, set the clock speeds back to default.


----------



## didotitit (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

Actually at game booster, theres somewhat called Top Performance, that tweaked the system, is it good?

Btw thx Koala for all ur replies. My fan its okay, drivers and updates too.
Ive installed the AMD Dual Optimizer and my PC get better, big thx to u guys.

Last question, 
I play game at 1024 x 768 res, my desktop is at 1280 x 1024.
Is it matter? Or i should make it same?

And my default refresh rate at my NVIDIA Control Panel is 60 Hz, now i changed to 75 Hz, will it matter?

Thx again guys.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

The Top Performance setting in Gamebooster will optimize your settings to give the best performance, but you might also be able to manually tweak it if you want to make any more improvements.

If your monitor's native resolution is 1280x1024, the image quality will be sharper if you play at that resolution, but you'll get higher framerates by playing at the lower 1024x768.

If you've got an LCD monitor, leave the refresh rate at the default 60Hz.


----------



## didotitit (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

Thx for the quick reply.

KK so its okay if my desktop res is 1280 x 1024
but my gaming is 1024 x 768?
Coz i think my game is laggy at 1270 x 1024.

Oh idk if 75 Hertz will be bad. I changed it to 75 and nothing happened.

Btw my game got better since i used AMD Dual Optimizer.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

Yes, it's ok to run the game at a lower resolution than your desktop. It just means the display won't be quite as sharp.

The default refresh rate for LCD monitors is 60Hz. You don't get any performance or quality benefits by increasing it to 75Hz. The higher refresh rate is generally only used for CRT monitors (the chunky non-flatscreen type).


----------



## didotitit (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Laggy in NBA 2k11 *

ty ty ty~


----------

